# best of luck to you all



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

As I was watching the Superbowl last night and enjoying a Sunday night I just decided that it's time to stop this. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

All the best. Hope something better comes along for you.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> All the best. Hope something better comes along for you.


Thanks just waiting for spring and going to enjoy putting good weekend get away miles on my car.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> All the best. Hope something better comes along for you.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


>


Fruits of non ubering have already paid off. Caught up on stuff to do around the house, not bone tired at work nor am I pissed off with sending some CSR bot an email about last weeks nutty passenger experiences. Really I hope everyone has a great week. I'll still read the forum, have over 500 trips under my belt so I feel like that we have all bled for Uber.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Thanks just waiting for spring and going to enjoy putting good weekend get away miles on my car.


This sounds like the best plan. I like the sound of that.


----------

